# xcode trop lent a telecharger, des solutions ?



## Benj2 (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
je dois me taper un telechatgement a 30 ko/sec pour telecharger xcode 4.02 depuis le serveur apple..... et il y en a pour 4.3 gigas.

C'est insuportable, d'autant que je suis en fibre optique et que j'ai la capacité de telechargé a plus de 1600 ko/s .

Personne ne sait ou telecharger xcode 4.02 d'un serveur plus rapide ?


Merci


----------



## ntx (13 Juin 2011)

Normalement les serveurs d'Apple sont assez rapides, chez moi près de 2 Mo/s et je ne suis pas en fibre. Il doit y avoir un problème ou un engorgement en ce moment.


----------



## Sebaudi (15 Juin 2011)

Ou alors sur le mac App Store, mais il sera payant


----------

